# Dragula?



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Chris,
Word on the street is that you are contemplating a '64 Ford T-Bolt. Any word on whether this will come to fruition? Several T-Jet drag racing afficionados are seeking this car in screw post form, myself included. 
Respond as time permits.
Newbombturk (Rocky)


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Contemplating...there ready!
Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Are these Specialty chassis bodies or T-jet bodies? Looks like the long wheelbase Specialty Chassis to me. Very nice body Chris. Tom C. will contact you soon. He is a '64 T-Bolt fanatic of sorts. 
Rocky


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They are for the specialty chassis,Its a market that nobody targets...'til now.
Chris


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Any chance of a TJet sized TBolt?

Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Good idea Chris, your right, no one at all is doing specialty cars, wish I would have thought of it....


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Great work on the Ford Chris, Any progress on the AFX Dodge Charger ? 


Chet


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Dragula,

Email me off the list, I have emailed you about bodies and have not recieved any reply

Thanks,
Warren


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Chris,

Can you post a list of bodies and parts that you produce that can be purchased?

Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey DAC!Sorry i didnt get back sooner,but I have been killed with these body and chassis orders!I am retooling right now for more specialty and magnatraction bodies,I do still make the 70 monte dirt car,and a 59 impala dirt car.I will try to get a more detailed list soon,and NODDAZ,not much chance right now for a t-jet t-bolt,the damn specialty cars are selling like mad!
Chris


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*Col body*

I love the body one of my favorit cars.
But the chassis sucks to hard for me to find.
But if you have both count me in for one.
Gary


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok,how many specialty chassis do you guys need?I have around 350 or so.
Chris


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Chris email me I heard you need some M/T rear wheels?? I have some bulk Cragar Mags and Specialty Chassis wheels

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Roger,hows everything?I am going to post a pic today of the wheels I need,just to see if anyone has a match.Hope you have some!
Chris


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Chris- No prob.
It was Warren-(Pairadice Racing) that Emailed ya about the Montes as he has pay-pal.
Are them specialtys Magnetraction ones? Are they complete chassis? If they are runners, how much man? I have 2 that I run in the X-traction and Magnetraction class that after some tweakin, they are competitive. They will run in the top 3 easily unless the driver drinks too many Silver Bullets! Let us know if ya got time to make the Montes. Later- Circle Track DAC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

hi ya Chris.
How many american dollars for them. eh? mag or non?
thankyou kindly!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Magnatraction type specialty chassis,and they are 10 of your earth dollars..
Dragula



joez870 said:


> hi ya Chris.
> How many american dollars for them. eh? mag or non?
> thankyou kindly!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Doug,did you want more of the t-jet monte bodies??
Chris


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Ya Chris, Pairadice(Warren) tried phonin ya twice and Emailed ya to try to order Montes. Talk him into 59 dirt trackers and maybe some specialty chassis too! As I said he has pay-pal so it will be easier for him to order them for us. Sounds like yer busier than heck but we are lookin foreward to some of yer stuff.
later--Circle Track DAC


----------

